# What is your favourite pulse?



## Suthseaxa (Nov 24, 2016)

Just out of interest  and why? I think mine is the black-eyed bean (also known as cow pea?) because it's easy to cook with, very tasty and I have some wonderful recipes which use it.


----------



## di reston (Nov 24, 2016)

I don't think I have a particular 'favourite' bean, and I've never used black-eyed beans. I'd love to do that, so your thread is, to me, a wake-up call to try them!

I'm not sure we can get them in Italy though, but it's worth a look. Thanks for the idea!

di reston

Enough is never as good as a feast    Oscar Wilde


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 24, 2016)

Garbanzo Beans.  Chick Peas...whatever you call them in your part of the world.


----------



## CraigC (Nov 24, 2016)

Black beans done Cuban style or red beans NOLA style with rice.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 24, 2016)

CraigC said:


> Black beans done Cuban style or red beans NOLA style with rice.



This!


----------



## dragnlaw (Nov 24, 2016)

Have to go along with Andy and Craig!  The Cuban style first for me, then New Orleans.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 24, 2016)

Mexican refried pinto beans with salsa, lime juice and Monterey Jack cheese.


----------



## Suthseaxa (Nov 24, 2016)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Garbanzo Beans.  Chick Peas...whatever you call them in your part of the world.



I love these, too  Soaked and ground into a falafel mixture or cooked up in a chana masala. Wonderful!


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 24, 2016)

Refried black beans (or in a vegetarian mix I make with corn and veggies); pintos, either refried or in chili; cannelli beans in a mash.


----------



## skilletlicker (Nov 24, 2016)

Opened this thread to find out what a pulse was.

So far, haven't found a bean I don't like. Buy more pintos than anything else but sometimes get hungry for butter beans, navy beans, split peas, chickpeas, black-eyed peas, small red beans, kidney beans, black beans or fava beans and nothing else will do.

Grandpa, from Pennsyltucky, liked a bowl of navy beans with bean juice and milk. So I did do too.


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 25, 2016)

Garbanzo beans and black beans are tied neck and neck.


----------



## Suthseaxa (Nov 25, 2016)

There is a recipe which I cook often, favoured by the women at the Mughlai courts of India. It's five types of beans/pulses. It varies for me depending on what I have, but I usually use mung beans, yellow split peas, black-eyed beans, lentils (green/brown/red, whichever I have) and urad dal (apparently known in English as "black gram" or "urad bean"). The original recipe I have says to use toor dal (pigeon peas), but I have never bought them.


----------



## larry_stewart (Nov 25, 2016)

My favorite is whatever bean Im eating that day.  Chickpea for hummus, pintos for rice and beans, dark red kidneys in soup... and the list goes on.

That being said, a few years ago I was at some restaurant in Newport Rhode Island.  I had a lentil soup that was so good, I ordered a second bowl for dessert.


----------

